# conseil sur customisation mac pro pour grosse config 3d



## m3w (22 Avril 2013)

bonjour a tous , 
avant de vous exposé mes questions , une petite présentation .
Je  suis infographiste 3d généraliste .passionné de 3d (forcément) mais  aussi autour de tout ce qui touche au monde du multimédia , video ,  montage et web....bref c'est bien vaste ce domaine.... 
Pour la 3d je tourne sur mac pro  2x 6 coeurs 2,93GHz   et 32 Go de ram sans bootcamp pour l'instant.
Je  suis passé sur mountain lion depuis 1 semaine et agréablement surpris  de voir que l'ensemble de ma config 3d tourne vraiment mieux en  particulier dans la fluidité des interfaces lorsque le nombre de poly  est important , chose qiue snow couple a une ati hd5870  supportait vraiment pas très bien.Je  ne sais pas si ce sont les dernières mises à jours des soft 3d qui sont  mieux adaptés sur mountain , ou mac qui a fait l'effort , mais le  résultat est là.

1- question sur  les cartes graphiques:un  commercial apple m'a dit que sur mountain toutes les cartes graphiques  passaient......... j'ai des doutes c'est pour cela que je pose la  question.

2- passer sur deux cartes , soit une titan ou une gtx 690 couplé d'une tesla kepler est ce jouable , dell le fait nativement mais sur win jusqu'a 14 cores et 128 go de ram et c'est vraiment pratique pour gérer ses rendu en affectation sur telle ou telle carte.
3- passer a 128 go de ram , est ce jouable aussi
4-A quand direct x et cuda nativement sur mac sans aller sur bootcamp, c'est pourtant une base maintenant incontournable pour n'importe quel professionnel que ce soit sur after ou en pure 3d. Le mac pro est monté et effectivement bien arrangé pour customisé donc que peut on faire ?
merci pour les retours


----------

